# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v.2.18.00 Repair IMEI for Huawei QCOM models

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.18.00*  ..............................الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:*  ........Released Repair IMEI feature for the following *Huawei Qcom* models:  ..............*♦ Honor 4A / Honor 4X / Honor 5X ............♦ G615 / G620 / G620s / G621 / G630 / G6 ............♦ G7 / G740 ............♦ G8 / GR5 ............♦ Y336 / Y530 / Y536 / Y538 / Y540 / Y550 ............♦ Y6*  ........How to perform the service operation: .........1. Open *Qcom* tab .........2. Enable Manufacture Mode **#*#2846579#*#** (root is not required) .........3. Select "*DBAdapter Reserved Interface*" port .........4. Write your IMEI. ........Full manual is الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. The solution is currently in a “test mode” status.   ..................................................  ..............*HiSilicon Tab:*  ........We are glad to introduce the updated *Sidewinder method* of *Unlock/Repair* solution  .......for the newest *Huawei* HiSilicon devices with a *new security**.  .......This solution is in a test mode.  ........* *The newest firmware* versions of *Android 6.x* have been protected by the phone manufacturer  ...........with the new security patches. ........Follow the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to service new phones.   ........*It is required to update your Sigma card to the latest firmware version.*   ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

